

[video] Building a Performant HTML5 Mobile App  LinkedIn  - jphpsf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft9R72R7TlI

======
jphpsf
This is the recording of the "Building a Performant HTML5 Mobile App" session
from LinkedIn at the #sfwebperf meetup. The talk was given last month, but the
recording was just recently posted. This was one of the best talk I got to
attend this year. The speakers had a lot of excellent tips to share from their
experience building an HTML5 app on iPad.

